# Defensive Handgun 1 June 14th 2013 at Independent Sportsman Club, Foxboro MA



## 21stcenturyarmy (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello folks,

We at Tactical Dynamics Firearms is offering a Defensive Handgun 1 course for the special price of $175 at the Independent Sportsman's Club in Foxboro MA on June 14th 2013.

Training will be from 0900 to 1700 with a round count of 350 of pistol caliber. Bring all necessary weapons/duty/range gear. All our instructors are former Military and current Fed and Local LEOs as well as certified instructors.

Please PM me for any questions at all or visit our website at tacdynamics.com . Thank you have a great day and be safe!


----------

